# What is the best way to prevent barnacle growth on the propeller?



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am thinking about putting several coats of ordinary metal paint on the propeller, sanding, and applying ablative bottom paint.

By the way, I removed my propeller yesterday without a $200 propeller puller. Instead, I used a $15 Wallyworld propane torch, a piece of scrap lumber, and an ordinary hammer. 

The temperature was in the mid-40s at the marina, so the torch created quite a temperature differential between the propeller and the propeller shaft, which remained cool to the touch. After the propeller heated up, I was able to pop it off with the hammer. The old prop was in bad shape: SailNet Community - jameswilson29's Album: Winter repairs: replace propeller


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Based on reports that I read here..( can't find the thread). I used Petit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier on my prop at the beginning of this past season.

Pettit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier

I applied three lite coats to a clean prop. When I pulled the boat this November I was amazed, not a single barnacle on the prop. It looked exactly the same as the day it went into the water. I was planning on posting a picture the next time I go down to the boat. This product worked great for me!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you prime the propeller or put the zinc paint directly on the bare metal?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Based on reports that I read here..( can't find the thread). I used Petit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier on my prop at the beginning of this past season.
> 
> Pettit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier
> 
> I applied three lite coats to a clean prop. When I pulled the boat this November I was amazed, not a single barnacle on the prop. It looked exactly the same as the day it went into the water. I was planning on posting a picture the next time I go down to the boat. This product worked great for me!


I did the same. I believe the directions called for a direct application to clean, bare metal, with no primer.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

2007-2009 were especially bad for barnacles on the Upper Chesapeake .... the deposition of 'slime' was especially bad which let the barnacles get a 'foothold' on virtually 'everything' including normal bottom paint. Pettit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier - kept my prop stunningly free of barnacles.

2010 the water in the bay kept 'turning over' and mixing with the return of the prevailing SW winds (were primarily westerly in 2007-2009 and the bay did not 'turnover'), no slime and very few barnacles!!!!! ... but I still paint the prop with Pettit Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier!


----------



## PhilipStevens (Mar 24, 2002)

jameswilson29 said:


> Did you prime the propeller or put the zinc paint directly on the bare metal?


I have just been reading all the tech specs, and it has to go on bare metal - no primer - but two coats. The second coat when the first is touch dry.

_"Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier 1792 provides easy to use aerosol spray protection for bare metals including steel, stainless steel, cast iron, copper, bronze, galvanized steel, and lead. It forms an excellent bond to underwater metals and running gear, and inhibits corrosion on these surfaces. Zinc Coat Barnacle Barrier's smooth, hard surface will self-clean in service, and can be used above or below the waterline. The dried film of Zinc Coat contains 93% pure zinc. Not for use on aluminum surfaces."_

Looks good.

I have located a similar product in the UK - Zingaspray. http://www.zinga-uk.com/how.html.
_"• In some marine environments barnacles do not like the taste of zinc and many other forms of marine life do not like adhering to the Zinga surface because of the low current passing between the zinc and the substrate."_

I have tried -
bare polished prop - growth after a few months.
hard anti-fouling - reasonable result until it started to flake off.

I think I will be giving Zingaspray a go this coming season.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

One more vote for Barnacle Barrier here!


----------



## kb3pwc (May 26, 2009)

Very interesting....Is the Zinc Coat cheaper than Prop Speed (that works extremely well but is very pricey)? We had the unfortunate loss of our clean, shiny one year old Prop Speed due to having our bottom sand blasted and they went hog wild and did the prop too. Maybe we should switch???

Leslie

s/v Tango, Cabo Rico 34
On the Hard, Lankford Bay Marina
Chester River, MD


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I've used Trilux spray antifoul that is designed for outdrives and lower units on outboards. I prime the bare metal with zinc chromate spray primer and then two coats of the Trilux. Two years in the water and no barnacles here in the PNW (not sure how it would hold up elsewhere), and the paint is still looks good on the prop. About $20/can at WM.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

jameswilson29 said:


> Did you prime the propeller or put the zinc paint directly on the bare metal?


Bare metal. Clean and shiny. Try to pick a day that's not too windy


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

ditto bare metal for prep. for the Petit Zinc Rich Barnacle Barrier. 

The only problem I have is that the Petit will cavitate away from the trailing edges of the blades ..... after about a 1000 nMi. of 'motoring'; but, that still leaves sufficient zinc rich surface to keep the barnacles off/away.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

+ 1 for the Petit Zinc spray product.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Another vote for the Peitit zinc-based spray.



RichH said:


> ditto bare metal for prep. for the Petit Zinc Rich Barnacle Barrier.
> 
> The only problem I have is that the Petit will cavitate away from the trailing edges of the blades ..... after about a 1000 nMi. of 'motoring'; but, that still leaves sufficient zinc rich surface to keep the barnacles off/away.


I applied an extra coat to the leading edges using a small paint brush, by cutting an empty can open to get at the last bit of paint. We'll see how well that works.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Papas (Jun 10, 2012)

I am a big fan of the petit spray. It is cheap and works pretty well. I do notice that it comes off on the propeller blades and down here the stuff grows really quick. I have also been using this proppak which is super cool and totally works but I do not like that I have to put it back on when I get back.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Papas said:


> I am a big fan of the petit spray. It is cheap and works pretty well. I do notice that it comes off on the propeller blades and down here the stuff grows really quick. I have also been using this proppak which is super cool and totally works but I do not like that I have to put it back on when I get back.


Can you say more about the propak?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We had Propspeed applied to our prop when the boat was out of the water in Brisbane a little while ago. I will be curious to see how it works. We had the yard apply it since it was very expensive to buy the kit which apparently is designed for two large props on a gin palace.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

milutin said:


> "What is the best way to prevent barnacle growth on the propeller?"
> 
> do not keep boat in the watter:laugher


I have a better idea. The very best way to prevent growth on the propeller is to ensure it never sits still for very long. Get on your boat and go somewhere every day!


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

A buddy prepared for a month-long absence by twist-tieing a Ziploc baggie around his prop.

He's not back yet, so I haven't heard whether it worked.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

Hire a diver to remove growth and make her shiny again. thats the best way!


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

DivingOtter said:


> Hire a diver to remove growth and make her shiny again. thats the best way!


Said without prejudice, we presume?


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

Abosolutely! All kidding aside Ive seen alot of anti fouling & preventative measures. Having her cleaned regularly is the best way. It may slow the process of growth but wont eliminate it.


----------

